# Sadzīves tehnika >  SIEMENS gāzes plīts -  1 detaļas izmaksas.

## Melvins

Labdien!,

Salūzusi gāzes plīts (4 riņķi + cepeškrāsns) - SIEMENS HG 13021 PP/03 (FD8110 00412).
Nolūzis cepeškrāsns regulēšanas _kloķis -_ mehānisms, kurš regulē gāzes daudzuma padevi cepeškrāsnij, tās ieslēgšanu/izslēgšanu.
Detaļas Nr. 26 8263.

Man SIEMENS pārstāvji apgalvo - ka jauns šis mehānisms maksā 96,00Ls (bez darba).

Tauta, ir idejas?...
Kur lētāk?, nu kā?... Ko darīt? - plīts jauna maksāja 180Ls, vēl nav nolietota (kaut garantija beigusies) + pēc izmēriem iemūrēta virtuves iekārtā.

Vai tiešām šis regulators maksā 96,00Ls? - Damn!!!...
ps: vēl man piedāvā kaut ko saķīmiķot no citas plīts (no šrota, no citas f-mas ražojuma) - tas maksātu ap 35-40Ls, bet tur plīts jāved uz servisu - transports ap 10Ls turp, 10 - atpakaļ utt.

Ģirts.

----------


## ansius

sāksim ar to siemens ir ne visai labi pārstāvēts latvijā - attiecīgi ar lielām cenām. otrs gāzes iekārta nav tev santehnika, drošības prasības tur ir krietni augstākas un bez attiecīgiem sertifikātiem meistars drīkst tik cepeškrāsns lampiņu nomainīt. savādāk tev var sanākt kā tai nelaimīgajā mājā Mālpilī (vismaz pagaidām uz to velk ka bijis gāzes sprādziens tur). pa 40ls saķīmiķot no citas plīts ir ok cena, ja to prasa meistars no respektabla kantora. varbūt kāds privātais būtu ar mieru arī lētāk, taču te nu ir uzticamības jautājums. lai arī man rokas no pareizās vietas aug - es piem. neņemtos gāzes plīti pieslēgt pie gāzes vada pašrocīgi - mazas noplūdes nemaz bez mēraparātiem noteikt nevar, taču ar tādu vienu pietiek lai pa brīvdienām kurās esi ciemos telpā piekrātos sprādzienbīstams daudzums.

----------


## Isegrim

Pameklē donoru - varbūt kāds likvidē Siemens plīti, kam šis mezgls O.K. Nav brīnums, ka _made in Germany_ ir dārgi. Tāpēc jau ļauži _zīmensa_ vietā pērk _ķīnensus_. Un vēl - vai salūzušo detaļu nevar salīmēt/sametināt? Vai tādu nevar izgatavot/izvirpot/izfrēzēt? Nobildē, citādi nav īsti skaidrs, kas tev tur salūzis.
P.S.  ::  Es bez problēmām - šajā gadsimtā neko neesmu cepis un atlikušās dzīves laikā neko necepšu.

----------


## Melvins

Tieši Tā!... es arī ar gāzi esmu uz Jūs (ja mainu kādu ūdens trubu, tad tomēr lēnām redzu, vai 1-2 min laikā zem savienojuma izveidojas šī ūdens pile - gāzes gadījumā?... neko nejūtu, neredzu utt.).
SIEMENS ir laba firma - šajā plītī gan esmu vīlies, bet nu...
Tad šo detaļu man jāmēģina pasūtīt kaut kur no ārzemēm, kur ir lētāk - vnk... es visur atduros pret it kā 'vienotu SIEMENS apkalpes / dīleru struktūru', kura man atbild - griežaties pie LV pārstāvjiem - un pie visiem jau vēl neesmu pabijis (laika jautājums).
ps: nepieciešamās det. Nr. / kodu, uzzināju caur 1 no dīleriem.

----------


## Isegrim

> Tieši Tā!... es arī ar gāzi esmu uz Jūs (- gāzes gadījumā?... neko nejūtu, neredzu utt.).


 Deguns tak tev ir? Uzreiz jau nekas nesprāgst.

----------


## Melvins

> Pameklē donoru - varbūt kāds likvidē Siemens plīti, kam šis mezgls O.K. Nav brīnums, ka _made in Germany_ ir dārgi. Tāpēc jau ļauži _zīmensa_ vietā pērk _ķīnensus_. Un vēl - vai salūzušo detaļu nevar salīmēt/sametināt? Vai tādu nevar izgatavot/izvirpot/izfrēzēt? Nobildē, citādi nav īsti skaidrs, kas tev tur salūzis.
> P.S.  Es bez problēmām - šajā gadsimtā neko neesmu cepis un atlikušās dzīves laikā neko necepšu.


 mmm... Bilde nepalīdzēs, jo salūzušais verķis praktiski ir metāla monolīts (no ārpuses), ar vienu ieejas grozāmi / spiežamo verķi (Achtung!, neizjaukt).
Doma viņam - (viss ir mehānisks), uz iekšu iespiežama poga, kas iespiežot, un pie dotā pagrieziena leņķa, padod gāzi uz cepeškrāsns vārstuļiem. Ja gāzes nav, un nekas nenostrādā (nav vilkmes) - mehānisms nenostrādā (ir aizsardzība). Puļķis jātur iespiests vismaz 30 sekundes, savādāk - gāzes padeve pārtrūkst... Puļķa padeves leņķis regulē gāzes padevi uz cepeškrāsns vārstuļiem (samērā precīzu t). Pretējā virzienā puļķis ieslēdz augšējo cepeškrāsni - tā ir elektriskā (nekad neizmantoju līdz šim).

Mana problēma bija - ka viss Tas perfekti griezās atdzisis, bet kad cepeškrāsns bija jāslēdz laukā... griezās samērā grūti.
Un pēdējo reizi, ieķīlējās - par cik bija pēc 10pm vakarā - pielietoju spēku (nepamatoti), un ass nolūza, tieši pie ieejas mehānismā. Es neriskētu tur ko metināt...
Zars.

----------


## Isegrim

Un no kā bija tā asīte? Konstrukciju tērauds vai _fuckin' plastic_? Ja iedosi labam virpotājam abas daļas, viņš tev izdreijās jaunu tādu pat (par 10 lašiem, varbūt). Protams, ja garantijas laikā kaut kas "griezās grūti", tad uz garantiju arī bija jāspiež. Tas cēlonis jāatrod - kāpēc uzkarsis negriežas viegli (un vai vispār tik ļoti jāuzkarst).

----------


## ansius

> viņš tev izdreijās jaunu tādu pat (par 10 lašiem, varbūt)


 un vēl virpotājs segs zaudējumus par sagruvušu māju? kā tad... šos murgus beidziet, nav ko līst gāzes plītī ja nav atbilstošas kvalifikācijas. nu nevajag... nopietni... gāze atkārtoju vēlreiz nav tev nekāds ūdens... tas ir nopietni, pie tam sprādzienbīstams maisījums var arī nebūt saostāms, jo cilvēks sajūt tikai sākot no kādiem 10% gāzes koncentrācijas savukārt maisījums ir sprādzienbīstams no jau 6%... ok parasti jau nesamaisās viendabīgi, jo nepaspēj, taču ar pietiekami ilgu laiku ir savādāk... man pietika paklausīties iz gāzinieku dzīves piedzīvojumus, lai i pat klāt tām lietām neķertos...

stiep vien savu plīti pie meistara ar atbilstošu kvalifikāciju. vismaz būs kam piedzīt mājas remontam ja tomēr vajadzēs...

par Siemens, tā BIJA laba firma, tā pat kā BOSH BIJA laba firma pirms gadiem 15padmit. Ne šodien, šodien tā ir franšīze ko lipina kāda spānijas (bosh toč zinu) vai itālijas (kā Ardo, Upo, Ariston, Indesit - merloni rūpnīcā) viesstrādnieki no ugandas vai citām vēl "ļoti attīstītām" valstīm... šobrīd eiropā palikuši tikai divi manuprāt cienāmi ražotāji - Miele un Electrolux (tas pats kas AEG / Zannusi).

----------


## Melvins

> un vēl virpotājs segs zaudējumus par sagruvušu māju? kā tad... šos murgus beidziet, nav ko līst gāzes plītī ja nav atbilstošas kvalifikācijas. nu nevajag... nopietni... gāze atkārtoju vēlreiz nav tev nekāds ūdens... tas ir nopietni, pie tam sprādzienbīstams maisījums var arī nebūt saostāms, jo cilvēks sajūt tikai sākot no kādiem 10% gāzes koncentrācijas savukārt maisījums ir sprādzienbīstams no jau 6%... ok parasti jau nesamaisās viendabīgi, jo nepaspēj, taču ar pietiekami ilgu laiku ir savādāk... man pietika paklausīties iz gāzinieku dzīves piedzīvojumus, lai i pat klāt tām lietām neķertos...
> 
> stiep vien savu plīti pie meistara ar atbilstošu kvalifikāciju. vismaz būs kam piedzīt mājas remontam ja tomēr vajadzēs...
> 
> par Siemens, tā BIJA laba firma, tā pat kā BOSH BIJA laba firma pirms gadiem 15padmit. Ne šodien, šodien tā ir franšīze ko lipina kāda spānijas (bosh toč zinu) vai itālijas (kā Ardo, Upo, Ariston, Indesit - merloni rūpnīcā) viesstrādnieki no ugandas vai citām vēl "ļoti attīstītām" valstīm... šobrīd eiropā palikuši tikai divi manuprāt cienāmi ražotāji - Miele un Electrolux (tas pats kas AEG / Zannusi).


 Tu gribi teikt?... Ka tāpēc šī detaļa maksā 96,000000Ls?

----------


## Isegrim

> un vēl virpotājs segs zaudējumus par sagruvušu māju?


 Nedomāju, ka kvalificēts virpotājs no atbilstoša materiāla 'no rokas' izgatavotu sliktāku detaļu par to, kuru izdrāzis virpošanas automāts kādā Siemens ražotnē simtkārt īsākā laikā. Par oriģinālās detaļas kvalitāti liecina fakts, ka tā vienkārši salūza. Nedomāju, ka Ģirts to tīšām rupji lauza, nezinādams, kur spēku likt. Piebildīšu, ka 'automāttēraudi' ar necik izcilām īpašībām neizceļas. Jāražo ir lēti!

----------


## ansius

> Tu gribi teikt?... Ka tāpēc šī detaļa maksā 96,000000Ls?


 Tādēļ  ka tavu plīti nav paredzēts labot, ne nu ir garantijas laikā... bet ne  vairāk. tā ir daudzu ražotāju politika. Kas tas pirks jaunākos modeļu?  Tak nevienam neliekas ka mazajā Latvijā ar knapiem 2 miljoniem iedzīvotāju ir nopietns tirgus, jo nav... tāpēc viņiem ir dziļi piekāst... un ir ar mieru algu sekretārei pārstāvniecībā iekasēt no 10 nelaimīgiem klientiem kam nav kur likties...




> Nedomāju, ka kvalificēts virpotājs no atbilstoša materiāla 'no rokas' izgatavotu sliktāku detaļu par to, kuru izdrāzis virpošanas automāts


 neapšaubu, bet jautājums kur citur? var virpotājam ir sapratne kāpēc tā detaļa ir tieši šāda, un ka viņa solidols pa smērvielu gumijas starplikai neder? ja jau šis te vārsts ir ar aizsardzības mehānismu iekšā, tad tas nav vis padomju gāzes plīts lodveida vārstulis... Kamēr neesam ar to saskārušies liekas kas tur, vienkārši... a nekā... tad kad sapratu ka gāzes iekārtas ir dziļš mežs kurā DAUDZ malkas - nolēmu tur nelīst iekšā un atstāju to tiem kas to dara...  un paklausu viņu padomiem... gāze ir bīstama lieta.

offtopic on

Un ne tikai... redz nez kāpēc neviens Eiropas ražotājs nedod plates elektriskās shēmas? Tur ir garš stāsts ko varu īsumā atstāstīt. Reiz kāds meistars bija pašrocīgi remontējis Mieles veļasmašīnu un uz plates atradis vainīgo detaļu - aizsardzības gerkona releju un salabojis to ar vienkāršu peremičku. tas beidzās ar to ka ne visai apķērīgā namamāte pazaudēja roku, jo mašīnas durvis varēja attaisīt arī tad kad programma darbojas. Kopš tā laika (lai saudzētu firmu tēlu) visi ražotāji kategoriski aizliedz labot plates, bet liek pirkt jaunas un mainīt. Latvijā protams ka to nedara vienmēr, jo klients nevar atļauties plati par 100ls ja mašīnu nopirka pa 200ls. Zinu dažus meistarus kas spēj šīs plates salabot, un nelielus standarta defektus varu arī pats. Taču es zinu ko es daru, un nekad neizravēšu aizsardzības sistēmas, kas ir šajā platē.

te lūk rodas jautājums - vai kādām ir kvalificēts virpotājs, kas tiešām zin ko dara? man ir daudzi pazīstami, taču lielākā daļa viņiem ir jāskatās uz pirkstiem, lai nekļūdītos. Ir daži kantori kas savu darbu dara labi, taču bez iedziļināšanās kāpēc tieši tā, kāpēc tieši šis materiāls, un kāpēc tai virsmai jābūt ar tādu precizitāti. šādu speciālistu lv ir maz, un vai nu tiem ir pašiem savi uzņēmumi, vai arī strādā priekš ārzemju klientiem. Šo vidi esmu izostījis darbojoties pie poligrāfijas aparātu pārbūves, un teikšu godīgi - līdz šim ir bijis tikai viens kantoris, kas spējis palīdzēt un arī nav plēsis astronomiskas summas, tik pie viņiem rindā jāstāv, jo pasūtījumu netrūkst.

mums asinīs ir homo soveticus domāšana, jo katrs sevi cienošs padomju pilsonis taču savu žiguli pats remontē... tie laiki ir pagājuši, un ar šodienas tehnoloģiju attīstību pat nav ekonomiski izdevīgi pašam ko labot, jo ieguldītais laiks, darbs un resursi neatsver laiku ko varētu veltīt darbojoties tieši savā nozarē. vienīgai attaisnojums ir vīrieša lepnuma celšanu "re es pats sataisīju" un emocionālais baudījums no tā - kas arī hobijistus, kam ikdienas profesija ir cita tomēr tur pie elektronikas. 

offtopic off

mans ieteikums, pierīko no citas plīts, pie normāla meistara.

----------


## Melvins

Laikam jau nostājos ansius pusē - no vienas puses arī, ka man tomēr no gāzes ir bail.
Par Isegrim teikto - patiešām nav 100% pārliecības, ka pat perfekti izvirpojot esošo (salūzušo) asi, pie darba pieslēgtais personāžs korekti pareizi viņu atliks atpakaļ, ievērojot visas gumijas blīvītes u.c. lietas.
Gāze ir kā gaiss, inerta + pa trubu tiek padota ar samērā pieklājīgu spiedienu. Labāk neriskēt.

ansius eposs par post-Sovjetismu bija foršs  ::  arī uzskatu, ka katram jādara savs darbs, un nav ko līst citu lauciņā.

Lēmumu praktiski jau pieņēmu:
1) plīts tiks remontēta,
2) tiks likta oriģinālā SIEMENS daļa (ar tiem kombinējumiem no kādas vecas plīts - man tas liekas pavisam neforši),
3) tiks aptaujāti visi 3 SIEMENS Latvijas pārstāvji - pie kura lētāk?... varbūt pat, uz Vāciju tiks aizrakstīts.
ps: es esmu tāds dīvains frukts - varbūt uz 5LVL remontu remontēju pie pirmā... bet pie lielākām summām, vnm veicu pats savu aptauju.

----------


## Melvins

Ir nolemts esošo SIEMENS gāzes plīti neremontēt - ir kādam nojausma?... Cik kāds?, par šādu dod? (skat. aprakstu).

----------


## Texx

> offtopic on
> 
> Un ne tikai... redz nez kāpēc neviens Eiropas ražotājs nedod plates elektriskās shēmas? Tur ir garš stāsts ko varu īsumā atstāstīt. Reiz kāds meistars bija pašrocīgi remontējis Mieles veļasmašīnu un uz plates atradis vainīgo detaļu - aizsardzības gerkona releju un salabojis to ar vienkāršu peremičku. tas beidzās ar to ka ne visai apķērīgā namamāte pazaudēja roku, jo mašīnas durvis varēja attaisīt arī tad kad programma darbojas. Kopš tā laika (lai saudzētu firmu tēlu) visi ražotāji kategoriski aizliedz labot plates, bet liek pirkt jaunas un mainīt. Latvijā protams ka to nedara vienmēr, jo klients nevar atļauties plati par 100ls ja mašīnu nopirka pa 200ls. Zinu dažus meistarus kas spēj šīs plates salabot, un nelielus standarta defektus varu arī pats. Taču es zinu ko es daru, un nekad neizravēšu aizsardzības sistēmas, kas ir šajā platē.
> 
> te lūk rodas jautājums - vai kādām ir kvalificēts virpotājs, kas tiešām zin ko dara? man ir daudzi pazīstami, taču lielākā daļa viņiem ir jāskatās uz pirkstiem, lai nekļūdītos. Ir daži kantori kas savu darbu dara labi, taču bez iedziļināšanās kāpēc tieši tā, kāpēc tieši šis materiāls, un kāpēc tai virsmai jābūt ar tādu precizitāti. šādu speciālistu lv ir maz, un vai nu tiem ir pašiem savi uzņēmumi, vai arī strādā priekš ārzemju klientiem. Šo vidi esmu izostījis darbojoties pie poligrāfijas aparātu pārbūves, un teikšu godīgi - līdz šim ir bijis tikai viens kantoris, kas spējis palīdzēt un arī nav plēsis astronomiskas summas, tik pie viņiem rindā jāstāv, jo pasūtījumu netrūkst.
> 
> mums asinīs ir homo soveticus domāšana, jo katrs sevi cienošs padomju pilsonis taču savu žiguli pats remontē... tie laiki ir pagājuši, un ar šodienas tehnoloģiju attīstību pat nav ekonomiski izdevīgi pašam ko labot, jo ieguldītais laiks, darbs un resursi neatsver laiku ko varētu veltīt darbojoties tieši savā nozarē. vienīgai attaisnojums ir vīrieša lepnuma celšanu "re es pats sataisīju" un emocionālais baudījums no tā - kas arī hobijistus, kam ikdienas profesija ir cita tomēr tur pie elektronikas. 
> 
> offtopic off


 Nu izklausās jau kā urbānā leģenda. Tā nu gan Miele pēc šī gadījuma visiem pārējiem ražotājiem ziņoja par šo baiso atgadījumu un visi pārstāja dot shēmas. Bet stāsts labs un pamācošs. Es gan domāju, ka iemesls šadai informācijas nedošanai ir tikai viens un tā ir peļņa. Kāda gan rūpnīcai būs jēga, ja patērētājs pats (jeb kaktu serviss) salabos produktu un par to nemaksās autorizētam servisam, ne ražotājam? Labs patērētājs ir tāds, kas pēc garantijas beigām iet un nopērk citu (jaunāku modeli) un vēlams tā paša ražotāja. Otrs iemesls ir informācijas slēpšana no konkurentiem, jo "nospiest" jau var vienmēr arī bez shēmām, bet tad vismaz produkts jānopērk un jāvelta laiks izpētei. Patērētāju drošība ir pakārtots iemesls, to parasti nodrošina lietotāju manuāļos un uz korpusa līmējot izsaukuma zīmes un brīdinošus uzrakstus.

----------


## ansius

> Nu izklausās jau kā urbānā leģenda.


 šo man stāstija cilvēks kas ir pabijis mieles rūpnīcā vairāk kārtīgi, un ir sertificēts meistars, slinkums meklēt bet tiesas proces bija reāls. tā pat par kaķi un mikroviļņu krāsni, bet tas jau cits stāsts.

----------


## kaspich

> Nu izklausās jau kā urbānā leģenda. Tā nu gan Miele pēc šī gadījuma visiem pārējiem ražotājiem ziņoja par šo baiso atgadījumu un visi pārstāja dot shēmas. Bet stāsts labs un pamācošs. Es gan domāju, ka iemesls šadai informācijas nedošanai ir tikai viens un tā ir peļņa. Kāda gan rūpnīcai būs jēga, ja patērētājs pats (jeb kaktu serviss) salabos produktu un par to nemaksās autorizētam servisam, ne ražotājam? Labs patērētājs ir tāds, kas pēc garantijas beigām iet un nopērk citu (jaunāku modeli) un vēlams tā paša ražotāja. Otrs iemesls ir informācijas slēpšana no konkurentiem, jo "nospiest" jau var vienmēr arī bez shēmām, bet tad vismaz produkts jānopērk un jāvelta laiks izpētei. Patērētāju drošība ir pakārtots iemesls, to parasti nodrošina lietotāju manuāļos un uz korpusa līmējot izsaukuma zīmes un brīdinošus uzrakstus.


 nu jau. par konkurentiem/rupniecisko spiegoshanu. katrs normaals/nopietns kantoris perk VISUS konkurentu modeljus, lauzh valjaa un analizee. ruupnieciskajaa spiegoshanaa tiek teereeta miljardu miljardi, bet Tu domaa, ka kaadu razhotaaju aizkavees konkurentu veljasmashiinas pirkshana..
par sheemaam. nu ir vnk industrijas tradiicijas. piem., ampu PA jomaa ilgu laiku bija taapat. nekaadu sheemu. tagad ir savaadaak. ne tik jauniem [un razhot paartrauktajiem modeljiem] sheemas ir netaa, jaunaakiem - tikai paarstavju servisa centriem.
veljasmashiinaam? probabilitaate, ka sabojaasies mehaaniskas lietas - daudz lielaaka. ja ir sarezgjits defekts [mehaanika+elektronika] - ir paarstavja servisa centrs, kam ir viss: spare parts, sheemas, servisa manuaalji, u.t.t.
bet globaali piekriitu Ansim par visiem 100. zhiku remonteetaaju laiks ir pagaajis.

----------


## tbzg

Nekā TĀDA tur gāzes plītī nav, kas cilvēkam ar veselo saprātu varētu sagādāt problēmas. Ja jau cilvēks šajā forumā ir ienācis, tad saprāts tomēr vairumam te ir krietni lielākās devās kā parastajiem ielas homo tupus. Tieksme pārspīlēt bīstamību ražotājiem ir tieši dēļ parastajiem galīgi glupajiem useriem. Ja mezgls būtu ļoti speciāli izstrādāts, tad tas nekad nebūtu tik stulbā veidā salūzis. Te visas pazīmes rāda, ka industriālajam dizainam neviens nav pievērsis uzmanību, taisīts lai būtu lētāk un smukāk. Mierīgi vari pasūtīt kādam virpotājam to detaļu vai pielāgot citu. Ja tiešām ļoti bail, tad par ietaupīto naudu vari nopirkt gāzes sensoru, arduino plati un displeju. Būs tev monitoringa rīks. 
P.S. Tiešām zinu ko runāju, man uz auto ir gāzes iekārta. Pats to esmu vairākas reizes jaucis, salicis, reduktoru nomainījis. Situācija bija līdzīga - iekārta amerikāņu un visi vietējie servisi negribēja ņemties.

----------


## Melvins

Atkal izmaiņas  :: 
SIEMENS plīts ir saremontēta, par spīti visam.
(par cik šo manu topiku ir lasījuši diezgan daudzi, tad atļaušos atstāstīt).

Nebija lēti... nu nepavisam - jāatzīst, ka pats baidījos ķerties klāt. Redzot padarīto darbu, pat nožēloju, ka pats nedarīju.
Jā, jaunas detaļas izmaksas no DE, patiešām sastāda 93LVL. Līdz ar to - beigās tika pieņemts lēmums, vnk pirkt jaunu plīti (vairumcena ap 100LVL jaunai, Beko kaut kādai (60cm platai)), BET!... kad savam labam klasesbiedram no vairumtirdzniecības pastāstīju, kas man par plīti mājās - šams atbildēja... Pagaidi, tādas vairs neražo (Tu pat iedomāties nevari, kādu _crap_ mūsdienās štancē), mēģini saremontēt, ja vizuālais Labs.
Iedeva man tālruņa Nr., ja šis nesataisīšot, tad neviens (ja kādam vajag - PM).
Atbrauca mana vecuma džeks (gadu vecāks, viņam 42), un pirmais kas sekoja bija - pastāsti man par tehniku... Izrādās, beidzis RTU kā radioinženieris  ::  Vēlāk pārkvalificējies uz gāzi. Izrunājāmies par manu _vintage_ tehniku, pēc tam par moderno, Full HD, Blu-ray utt. (ap 30min). Es pat nodomāju - ko es esmu atsaucis?, vai ta plīti neskatīs?
Nu jā - pieķērās plītij, novērtēja, pateica to pašu, ko skolasbiedrs - Turies pie viņas. Defekts ir remontējams - vai sākam?... Prasīju, cik? - Nevaru pateikt, jaucam abi laukā, ir vērts  :: 
Soli pa solim (es piepalīdzēju), un izjaucām mēs it kā!, 93LVL vērto detaļu  ::  Vīrs paņēma abas salūzušās daļas līdzi - 10LVL darbs +5LVL degvielai. Tādi laiki esot... Degvielu viņš konstanti pa Rīgu 5 apmērā rēķinot. 10LVL esot _točka_ - 1 apkalpes p-ts. Pabija pie manis aptuveni 1:30.
Šodien seko zvans - detaļa saremontēta - izurbts stieņa vidū caurums visā garumā, kaut kāds dārgmetāls tur ielikts  ::  viss kopā salodēts... Izskatijās kā jauns, no rūpnīcas... Darbs ap 1h - otrā vizīte 30LVL (un tas vēl kaulējoties).
Rezumē... 45LVL, un vēl joprojām lietoju SIEMENS. Bet tie nostāsti par lētajām plītīm, un kā tur VISS stiprinās, un uz kā turas - es domāju, ka viņš nemeloja. Užas! (tas krieviski).

Manas plīts defekts izrādās ir samērā standartizēts.
Tur ir speciāla smēre pa vidu tām grozāmajām detaļām - viņa 5-6 gadu laikā izžūstot (tīri tehniski), tad bloks ir jāatjauc + jāsaeļo, prastā valodā runājot. Smēre esot dārga - neliela tūbiņa ap 18LVL.
Un pēc tam atkal 5-6 gadus esot miers.
Vīrs izteica izbrīnu, ka salūzis šis stienītis - esot retums. Kā te forumā iepriekš teica - nevajadzēja tam tik viegli notikt.
Pie līdzīgiem defektiem ieteica - ja iestrēgst!, gāzi nost + pēc tam atpakaļ  ::  Viss darbosies, izņemot bojātais mezgls. Visām mūsdienu plītīm esot aizsardzība. Un tad lai saucot viņu.

Tāda ir mana pašreizējā pieredze ar gāzi.
Tēmu var slēgt pēc pāris dienām - varbūt kāds vēl ko vēlas piebilst.

----------


## Isegrim

> Par Isegrim teikto - patiešām nav 100% pārliecības, ka pat perfekti izvirpojot esošo (salūzušo) asi, pie darba pieslēgtais personāžs korekti pareizi viņu atliks atpakaļ, ievērojot visas gumijas blīvītes u.c. lietas


 Es esmu vecs ūpis; es zinu.

----------


## Melvins

> Es esmu vecs ūpis; es zinu.


 Bāc!
Isegrim, tas tiešām biji Tu?  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Šoreiz ne. Bet - ja rokas aug no pareizās vietas un _funktieris_ pareizs, ne tādu vien problēmu var atrisināt.

----------

